# TigerDirect.com



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

Lots of internet shops say that they have really low prices. I find one that really does  

Check out Tiger Direct. They feature parts from all the big names at low prices. Unlike other sites, this isn't just a claim. 

Highly recommended


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I have never heard anything good about them and I know I will never buy anything from them. I had a customer with a new PC from TigerDirect and they refused to help him out with a warranty issue...this was an elderly man on a limited incom and they basically told him tough hop. Have you read their return prcedures "CHECKLIST"?? There is no way a person could comply with all of those restrictions and items to complete an RMA. Read it for yourself....

http://www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/Help/return.pdf

Want a good reason not to buy from there?? Read the ratings on www.resellerratings.com


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I also have heard of complaints against TigerDirect. I used to watch their site, but prices at places with good reputations , like NewEgg ,are constantly better.
That "CheckList" would scare me away no matter what the price.
I seem to remember that Techbargains.com had a listing for them[8-10 months ago] where they finished with a caution of 'double billing problems'.


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stoner:_
> *I also have heard of complaints against TigerDirect. I used to watch their site, but prices at places with good reputations , like NewEgg ,are constantly better.
> That "CheckList" would scare me away no matter what the price.
> I seem to remember that Techbargains.com had a listing for them[8-10 months ago] where they finished with a caution of 'double billing problems'. *


I've never heard any complaints like that against them  All I know is that my order went through well and I was happy with what I got


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

5 orders from tiger, 1 came in correct, 5 orders from newegg, delivered faster and all were correct, resellerratings.com tells the story.

Tiger direct lifetime rating 4.12/10
Newegg.com lifetime rating 9.58/10


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What did you buy CG? Wait until you ever have to return anything to them for an RMA or credit.


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

The first time I ordered a Barebones kit, video card, modem, processor, and mouse and it came on time. The second time I ordered a PDA and that order also came just fine. *Shrug*


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I ordered a Catch-a-Call from them and it would give false rings. Called and got a Return Authorization Number and they credited my charge card by the next billing cycle.

I just wish I could stop the catalog coming every few weeks.


----------



## alexos (Feb 12, 2003)

I bought a laptop at TigerDirect. They sent an incorrect item, and two months later i have not received the computer. They don't answer e-mails, and people at phone give no useful information. All they say is "we will send this to our supervisor". I call the supervisor and she knows nothing about the shipment. I want to contact a consumer defense group and stop this abbuse. Please let me know about where can I go. I don't live in the US but a friend of mine can do the contact.


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

I still wonder why I haven't had any problems with ordering from them. For Christmas, I ordered a digital camera from them that came with no problems.


----------



## smuod (Feb 13, 2003)

I have ordered many [more than 20] products from tigerdirect. The pricing isnt 'great'.. apx. the same as if i went to a local compusa or similar store.

The reason i shop at tigerdirect is because they always ship the items quickly. If i choose standard shipping.. a fedex package shows up 2 days later. Tigerdirect is the best company as far as shipping goes that i have dealt with.

The items i order are.. ram sticks.. cd-r's.. usb hubs, cd-rom drives etc.. Small stuff. As a rule.. whenever im spending more than a $150 [US] i buy local. Compusa or CDW might not have the best prices for PC's but if i have a problem.. i have a face/person to deal with. Email threats about never shopping here again have less of an impact compared to speaking with a manager at a popular chain.

I love the catalog's! 

Newegg is another good one. Better prices.. fast shipping. But just like any online store.. You dont get to deal with a person face to face. I have no problem placing small orders with them but i would never attempt to order a PC bundle or any expensive item.

Return policies are always worded against the consumer. When the company can hide behind an email address or telephone number [no retail location] it gets worse.


----------



## alexos (Feb 12, 2003)

OK, CG and smuod. Prices and quick shipping made me think I had found a good place, but at the time problems started everything changed. Nobody was in charge. the same question everytime I called: "Did you really received an incorrect item?". They say "we care for our customers", and I thought it meant they were going to correct the mistake and also make an apologize, but they have done nothing.
One of their agents asked me if I still wanted the computer. I answered:"yes, but will I see the day when you send it ?".

So, to summarize, you know a company when you see how they face a problem, not when everything goes well. I have seen the dark side of the Tiger.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Tiger Direct, Phewwie

Slow shipping, split shipping orders, tried to force magazines on me, snotty tech support. Plus my mailbox is always crammed with unwanted catalogues and e-mails. They're worse than computer warehouse, or CDW. 

I shop only Newegg, AccessPC, and PCinfinity. Unless I need a really unique item.. i have bought from places out of the country such as Mylasiya (spelling?), South Africa, Germany, Japan, Taiwan, Korea, Belgium, and other one of a kind speciallty stores outside the normal buying loops.


----------



## fredman (Jul 13, 2002)

I read that Tiger Direct 'returns checklist', it's worse than a New York Camera shop (ANY of them).


----------



## djrobber (Jan 4, 2003)

i'm flabbergasted by the tigerdirect requirements!!! Why would anyone buy from these people? (i'm sure the folks that did buy, didn't read the return contract, letter by letter, and they were the customer...and the customer is always right!)

no 30 day warrranty without contacting the manufacturer? from major suppliers?!

I checked out this tigerdirect site, and there was no deals there, anyway. Unless you are in a less populated area, with little competetion, I don't see the point of giving your money to a faceless company who won't support their sale.

I have the luxury of living in a large city, with the big box computer stores, but i shop at a few smaller stores that beat their prices all of the time. check them out (the prices are in canadian dollars, so figure out the exchange and the cost based on a minimum wage of $6.85, and an average union/industrial wage of $18)

http://www.sonnam.com
http://www.factorydirect.ca

Thanks for the heads-up on tiger!
best to look around, IMHO


----------



## rannellis (May 30, 2003)

I purchased a Systemax computer through TigerDirect that included a $100 rebate. Their rebate rules are so strict that it is difficult for a buyer to complete the information required and they reserve all control over whether the rebate information is correct. They denied my rebate because they said I did not include the label from the box and that the serial number did not conform to my client record. I have copies of everything I submitted and there is nothing missing from my submission and the serial number is consistent through all the records and conforms to my machine. In the event that you are lucky enough to submit everything required, they can simply say they didn't receive it and deny it anyway. I'd intended to use the rebate to purchase more equipment, but NOT NOW. Their rebate program is a fraudulent come-on to get you to buy.

Instead, I will endeavor to WARN anyone and everyone I talk with to NOT BUY from TigerDirect. THUMBS DOWN all the way!

They may have stolen $100 from me, but it will cost them more than that in lost sales!!!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I had a problem with the only rebate I ever tried with them as well. The link to the rebate went down shortly after ordering. After I sent the rebate in, nothing was heard from tiger direct, I called them and they wanted copies of everything. Then they denied the rebate because I didn't give them the original UPC. Well excuse me, the UPC went with the rebate slip in the mail when I first sent it. Finally I just gave up and pledged never to buy from them again. Later I bought from them again anyway and after the pain in the neck I had trying to get them to get my order right, I pledged again. Haven't bought from them since.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I too have bought many things from TigerDirect and have mostly had good service. Minor problems I had were resolved quickly, but they are not cheap - it only appears that way. You don't know what the shipping charges are until the very last moment, after you have typed in all of your information. Now that's low!

NewEgg is far better to deal with and you know what the shippins is up front - many times free!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

I buy Tiger computers and resell em. I don't know one computer shop in these parts that I don't undersell. And after a $100 profit yet. And the shops here couldn't fix a ham sandwich. For that matter they can't ANYWHERE I've been.

I could get a Dell or a Gateway and deal with swapping the whole motherboard becomes the video, sound or modem is integrated and went belly up. Or the restore disks that never work... lock up... or erase the HD. I don't think so! I've had to fix to many for people because the tech support for them was as clueless as tigers.

I wouldn't suggest an amateur go out and buy a computer from Tiger... Any I ever got and then sold came to me with loads of bugs that had to be worked out.

No doubt though... their tech support is more entertaining that the comedy network. Was told by them that Windows 95 wouldn't take a hard drive bigger than 1GB. I enjoyed his silence as I told him a 3GB was installed 4 months earlier and is working fine 

The rebates special offers ARE pure fraud. They change the conditions after the shipment.

NewEgg huh? Good deal? How good?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I love reading the resellerratings.com comments from TigerDirect buyers as they are pretty comical as well.


----------



## Rast (May 30, 2003)

All you need to do is head over to newegg.com and read all the user reviews. Heck, read the reviews on newegg.com from anywhere and you'll get the same thing. Newegg.com is reliable, fast, cheap--in my mind, the best place to shop for hardware on the net. Show me an example of ANYONE that has had a problem with newgg.com and it'll be the first one I see.

I just purchased essentially an entire new comp from newegg.com--piece by piece--and nothing was messed up. Every order was delivered across the USA--from CA to VA within two days using the cheapest shipping method available. Their prices kicked butt, their shipping was awesome AND cheap--what more could you want? Don't play with fire...too many people have had problems with tigerdirect--stick with a solid site...go newegg.com...

Wow...I'm like a walking commercial...


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Saw this today and thought it worth reviving this old thread:

Tiger Direct

BetterBusinessBureau

excerpt>>>


> Based on BBB files, this company has an unsatisfactory record with the Bureau due to a pattern of unanswered complaints.
> 
> Specifically our files show a pattern of complaints alleging dissatisfaction with product quality, failure to deliver promised goods, service issues, misrepresentation in advertising and marketing practices and the failure to address and overcome the basic cause of complaints brought to their attention by the Better Business Bureau.
> 
> Complaints allege customers are led to believe they are buying new, Brand Name computer systems, parts and other products with either a 90-day, or 1 year warranty. Complainants allege they are receiving generic, defective and refurbished items and only a 30-day warranty with the option to purchase the 1-year warranty. Customers who purchase the warranty also experience difficulty in getting return phone calls to get the problems fixed or replaced. Customer are told they may return the items for replacement, but they will need to pay again for the replacement and will credited back when the item is returned and received by the company.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

I never had a problem with TD. I've spent a couple thousand there and I give them:up: You can't blame rebates on any distributer's, your complaint is with the company that issue's the rebate. I know that you can't make everyone happy! I never bought anything from Newegg so I can't say anything bad about them so those of you that never bought from TD why don't you do the same, instead of repeating what you hear to what you have experienced!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

The Better Business report is considered a competent source of info.


> your complaint is with the company that issue's the rebate.


I assume you are speaking to someone else.
There seemed to be a lot more than rebate issues.

To the rebate issue:
BBB excerpt>


> Customers are told the rebate application is on the website and customers are required to comply with the program and submit paperwork that they never received. Many are denied because the product they have purchased does not have the advertised rebate, the rebate has expired, and some rebates are only good if the item is purchased with a computer. Many customers feel they have been victims of bait and switch, and are unable to return the products because the package has been open.


Looks like fraudulent activity to me.



> I never bought anything from Newegg so I can't say anything bad about them so those of you that never bought from TD why don't you do the same, instead of repeating what you hear to what you have experienced!


The purpose of this forum is to bring forward info on merchandise and sellers.
I just did.
I never bought a Yugo, either. But I have a lot of uncomplimentary remarks I could post about them


----------



## bobber (Mar 1, 2004)

Jeepers, I've dealt with TD over the years and have been happy with them. Most recently I bought a Maxtor HD with a $40 rebate. It took about 7 weeks to get it but the rebate check showed up as promised. A couple years ago I bought a Wintergreen PC from them that self destructed the 2nd time I turned it on. TD sent me a replacement right away (albiet they charged my credit card a second time and credited it back fully when the faulty one was returned but I think that was acceptable). 
Although I prefer NewEgg I would not hesitate to order from TD again. I've been lucky I guess huh?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I've bought quite a few items from Tiger over the years and never had any real problems.

About a year ago they were moving their warehouse and shipping was a liitle slow for a couple of weeks, but now I normally get an item in 3-4 days.

As to rebates, Tiger has very little to do with the rebates since they are handled by the manufacturer. Tiger does have a new policy where they guarantee the manufacturers rebate, just save a copy of all items submitted for the original rebate.

For the last 2 or 3 years I have purchased most of my hardware from www.directron.com
They are a great company, have good prices and the shipping is always on time. :up:

Directron stocks a lot of parts that are hard to find at other websites. :up:


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I just bought 2 gigs of OCZ gold DDR 500 from directron for $198 shipped. Was here Thursday and I ordered Monday.

It was as cheap as I could find the ram anywhere. I have never bought from Tiger direct and I most likely never will after reading about them here and other places on the net.

I will buy from 1. Newegg 2. Directron and 3. Monarch in no particular order. Whoever has the best price when I am looking gets my business.


----------



## ttalaoc (Mar 3, 2006)

Mwave is a nice suplement for newegg, they occasionally have a better price. Every order I've placed with them have been shipped promply and correctly, I've never has an issue with the hardware so I am unaware of their RMA policies. In fact, the only problem I've ever had in relation to mwave involved UPS and their incompetence. They couldn't find my address and decided to ship the package back to California (from Texas).


----------



## consumerprotect (Apr 30, 2006)

FILE A COMPLAINT AGAINST TIGERDIRECT

-Contact TigerDirect

TigerDirect.com
7795 W Flagler St. Suite 35
Miami, FL. 33144
Fax: 305-415-2202

Russell J. Strunk 
Executive VP 
TigerDirect.com 
7795 West Flagler Street 
Miami, FL 33144 
305-415-2429 (Office) 
305-415-2430 (Fax) 
954-684-4466 (Cell)
[email protected]

-Contact Systemax, Inc., TigerDirect's parent company

Systemax, Inc.
11 Harbor Park Dr.
Port Washington, NY 11050
Phone: 516-608-7000
Fax: 516-608-7111
www.systemax.com

-File a Complaint with the Florida Attorney General's Consumer Protection Office

http://www.myfloridalegal.com/ConsumerComplaint.pdf

-File a Complaint with the Miami-Dade County's Consumer Services Department

http://www.miamidade.gov/csd/complaint.asp

-File a Complaint with your state's Attorney General's Office

-File a dispute with your credit card company (if the purchase was made by credit card)

Typically, you have 60 days to file a dispute with your credit card company. The credit card company will then initiate a dispute between you and the merchant's bank.

-If all else fails, file a dispute at your local Small Claims Court.

-Ask Microsoft not to allow TigerDirect to sell Microsoft products:

Bill Benton
Sales Manager
Microsoft 
[email protected] 
Fax: 425-936-7329


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

I ordered a motherboard from them probably 1.5 years ago now, board was dead outta the box, haven't bought from them since.

I'll stick to Newegg & Directron


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

CarlssonMB said:


> I ordered a motherboard from them probably 1.5 years ago now, board was dead outta the box, haven't bought from them since.
> 
> I'll stick to Newegg & Directron


Yeah, completely TD's fault that MB didn't work 
I bought a fuji digital camera for my mother for mother's day and ordered a fuji 128MB card from TD and should receive it thursday, if anything is wrong with it.. I should blame TD's huh, even tho they didn't manufacture it, they shipped it to me.


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

Tapeuup said:


> Yeah, completely TD's fault that MB didn't work
> I bought a fuji digital camera for my mother for mother's day and ordered a fuji 128MB card from TD and should receive it thursday, if anything is wrong with it.. I should blame TD's huh, even tho they didn't manufacture it, they shipped it to me.


Your right Tape, it was late I wasn't thinking when I posted that, your right of course. 

Although the sarcastic comment wasn't really necessary...


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

CarlssonMB said:


> Although the sarcastic comment wasn't really necessary...


I apologize


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

Its all good


----------



## ACWalkerII (May 24, 2006)

I purchased all the parts for the computer I own now from Tiger. 
I should give you a little warning. DONT order from them through the mail. I sent my order in expecting it to be processed with in 3 days of sending(as there site said) I sent the order over night and even was told by the postal service that the order was signed for on there side but it took over a month for the order to finely be processed. After the order was finely processed the items I ordered were at my door 3 days latter (3 day shipping is nice)


I well not be ordering from them again newegg from now on for me.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

ordering anything through the mail, one month is nothing unusual, just waiting for the check to clear will take up to two weeks, everything I've ordered from TD or newegg using my visa was at my door within 3-5 days.


----------



## ACWalkerII (May 24, 2006)

Inless you pay with money order. I even called ahead of time and asked what a time frame might be for ordering through the mail if I payed with a money order and the girl on the phone said 3 days from the day we get the mail it well be out the door.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

They back up manufacturer rebates...for that reason alone, I like them


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I have had no problem with them or Global Computer (pretty much the same company)

I got several things from them. Prices were low, shipping was fast, and I got exactly what I asked for.

The only exception to the latter was my IBM machine, which was listed as having a 550 MHz processor, a 10 GB HDD, and onboard video on the site, but actually had a 600 MHz processor, a 13.5 GB HDD, and a 32 MB NVidia TNT2 AGP card. I consider that lucky, though.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been pretty badly burned by TD a few times, but up until recently I kept coming back just for the rebates. Then I got burned on a rebate too, so I stopped visiting them altogether.

A few horror stories:
-I bought a motherboard for a build I was going to give to my girlfriend for her birthday. The rebate would knock the final price down to about 40 bucks. When it arrived in the mail, I had the machine up and running for two reboots before a little jacob's ladder shot up two jumpers on the board and died on the spot.
When I RMA'd for a replacement (they actually made me buy another one and return the first - they dont do exchanges,) the new one came in about a week. As soon as I opened the box I saw that the white plastic piece on the AGP clip was smashed off. At that point it was too close to her birthday to order another replacement. Also, the board rebate never came and TD refused to back it.


-I bought a 128mb SD card that was advertised as free after rebate. I should take this time to mention that OnRebate has a horrible reputation with the Better Business Bureau. Anyways, they required a UPC barcode be enclosed when you send in the rebate stuff. My product had no such barcode. Phoning customer service proved to be a waste of time and email support kept sending me the same denial message. When I called the BBB, OnRebate said there would be absolutely no rebate check for me without that nonexistent barcode, no negotiations.

Cutely enough, TD said I wasn't allowed to return this product. No exceptions.


-I bought a motherboard that TD said had full availability. When I ordered it, they didn't give me any shipping update for four days. I finally checked the product availability myself and they had since changed it to 21 days without telling me.



And that's just a couple.


----------



## Loafkin (May 19, 2006)

I got a horror story about tigerdirect. Over a month ago we purchased an hp plotter, plotter stand, cartridges, and an extended warantee from tiger. Well when the items started coming in, we realized they were sending us two of everything. A quick call to our credit card company revealed that they had also charged us double. I called their customer service line and was instructed to deny shipment on any additional items that came in and that they would send us ups return labels for the extra items we already had recieved, and that we would be credited the extra amount. Well we denied shipment for the second plotter that came in (a $5200 item that was drop shipped) and then waited and waited for the ups labels to come in. They never showed. When I called in a second time, they had no record of our problem, and the RA number I was given during the first call wasn't authentic... (it didn't even have the right number of digits). It took me two weeks worth of calls just to get someone there to talk to me about it and not HANG UP ON ME!!! When I finally got through to someone who could help, they told me that I'd have to wait untill all the items got back in before I got my refund.... well since it was their fault they sent us the extra items in the first place, I was of course upset... so i *****ed untill i got a supervisor who told me that I would be refunded within 3 business days.... that was last friday and I'm still waiting.


----------



## agupta (Jun 24, 2006)

The rebate system of TD is even worse. A manager by the name william tells me he will be blocking my number from the call list of TD if i called him to check about the rebate. The rebate is not being honored and they are not able to answer my quetions. Horrible customer service, terrible site, makes money by cheating people.


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

cybergum said:


> Lots of internet shops say that they have really low prices. I find one that really does
> 
> Check out Tiger Direct. They feature parts from all the big names at low prices. Unlike other sites, this isn't just a claim.
> 
> Highly recommended


this thread....is extremely old!
anyways, yea i like em too


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

Most of my computer came from TD. I like it fine.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

TigerDirect has always worked perfectly for me. I bought components a few years back to build my first PC and I just bought a new computer last month for an AMAZING deal.

They often have software packages or components that end up being free after rebates (which I must admit are a pain in the *** to submit).


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

This is the reason I always defend TD. This concerns MachSpeed flash memory. $29.99 with a $29 rebate that they denied and TD made it good.
email I received today;


Dear Valued Customer, 

Thank you for contacting us regarding your rebate submission. We apologize on behalf of our vendor. We would like to inform you that your Rebate Guarantee has been received and has been successfully processed. Please allow 3-5 business days for a credit to be applied to the original credit card used for the purchase.

Thank you, 

Rebate Guarantee


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I Knew They Had That!


----------



## klam (Apr 21, 2006)

Wooo Wooo and I was thinking to buy a flat panel from tigerdirect  now I'll think twice...


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

I received my check from TD's Rebate Guarantee yesterday, Like I said


Tapeuup said:


> This is the reason I always defend TD.


I am also a Newegg fan, faster shipping and better prices on parts and shipping... *sometimes, * well, most of the time, but no "Rebate Guarantee" This problem I had with Machspeed has steered me away from rebate offers.


----------



## Pistoff (Oct 5, 2004)

Tapeuup said:


> I received my check from TD's Rebate Guarantee yesterday


:up: 
I've not had too much luck with them. Two rebates out of ten is their batting average with myself.  
-pist-


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

i DO NOT like tigerdirect!!!

Only because I went for an interview at one of their stores and they never called me back :down:  

But the site is really good I find!


----------



## Nick8539 (Jul 12, 2006)

Never had a problem with them. Theres an outlet store here in miami so I go there all the time. The people are helpful and the items are pretty cheap.


----------



## survivor (Jul 9, 2006)

Would like to buy from Tigers Direct but would have to pay taxes since I live in Fl.


----------



## bobtrop (Jun 16, 2006)

I've never purchased anything from them, but the June issue of PC World had an article on the best places to shop for tech products. TigerDirect.com came out number 2, just behind NewEgg.com. A total of 12 online stores were rated.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Just ordered a new IBM from them (1st on the list) It was listed as having a 1.8 GHz P4 and PC133 RAM. It came with a 2 GHz P4 and PC2100 RAM. 

My other IBM was also from them. Listed as having onboard graphics and 550 MHz Proc. Had 600 MHz Proc and 32 MB NVidia TNT2.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd sue them for false advertising


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I wouldn't! They both came back better than listed.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I know, but it's still false advertising


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

True, and the RAM thing bugged me a little because I planned on bumping it up to 512 MB as soon as I got it, but I don't have any DDR chips so I can't. Oh well, just have to buy a 256 card. Using Windows 2000 with 256 RAM, for me anyway, is awfully painful. I put my other machine up to 640, it kept increasing the VM with 256.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I buy from it


----------

